# [A]Antonidas  -  Cool-Down -  Sucht willige Vertäkung



## gwneifer (27. April 2018)

***Gildensuche***

 

 

 

*WERBUNG*

 

 

BeautyDa® &#8211; DIE Beautyfarm von Dalaran!


Sie als starke, junge und unabhängige gerade einmal 412 Jahre alte Nachtelfe würden gern den großen, starken und unglaublich gut aussehenden Draenei dort auf Krasus Landeplatz auf ein Schäferstündchen in Ihrem Exklusiven Dalaran Loft einladen, trauen sich aber nicht, weil Sie als Kind nicht in den Mondbrunnen gefallen sind und die ersten anzeichen einer von Teufelsfeuer gestressten Haut haben.

Kommen Sie zu uns, wir Arbeiten mit Natürlichen Peelings auf Basis von Silithus Sand, haben die besten Apotheker aus Unterstadt und die besten Botaniker aus Sturmwind!

Hier werden Sie geholfen!

Oder möchten Sie einfach unsere wohltätige Mission &#8220;Zwerge haben auch Frauen&#8221; unterstützen, das klingt utopisch meinen Sie, Nein nicht bei der Beautyfarm Dalaran, diese extrem aufwendige Prozedur möchten wir all unseren Zwergen Damen von Welt gänzlich für umsonst anbieten.
(Über Risiken und Nebenwirkungen, fragen Sie unser geschultes Personal oder Lesen Sie das Kleingedruckte.)

 

 

*WERBUNG ENDE*

 

 

*We are Cool-Down of Antonidas(Allianz)! Resistance is futile!*

 

*Was wir aktuell suchen und Was wir nicht sind:*

 

Menschen (RL, versteht sich). Ingame könnt ihr sein was ihr wollt, unseretwegen auch gerne ein Clown im Anzug, kein Problem! Wenn Ihr heilen könnt wäre das voll knorke, da unsere medizinische Abteilung kürzlich ein paar Verluste an der Front erlitten hat&#8230; Grundsätzlich ist aber jeder willkommen, der zu uns passt.
Wir sind keine Progress orientierte Raidgilde. Momentan prügeln wir uns Samstag- und Sonntagabend durch Antorus heroisch (8/11) und möchten das Projekt &#8220;Antorus&#8221; gern noch vor BfA clearen.

 

*Was Du nicht haben solltest:*

 

Akute Lootgeilheit in Verbindung mit einer narzisstischen Selbstüberschätzung. Tollwut. Und Müsli mit Rosinen. Niemand mag Rosinen. Fast Niemand!

 

 

*Was wir sind:*

 

Eine Family/Feierabend/&#8220;Ich-hab-Frau-und-Kinder-und-einen-Job&#8220;-Gilde mit einem Altersdurchschnitt von etwa 30 Jahren. SEHR TS-aktiv. Und ja: Wir haben auch Frauen, Bayern und andere Randgruppen in der Gilde! Wir hatten sogar mal Österreicher! Wir sind voll die Inklusionsgilde!

Was kannst du von uns erwarten:

Humor, Zuverlässigkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft, TS-Selbsthilfegruppen für die verschiedensten Probleme, Liebe. Ganz viel Liebe. Wir sind aber keine Partnerbörse. Oder Schlimmeres!

Falls Intresse besteht einfach Anschreiben und dann Treffen wir uns im TS.

 

 

Comaxx#2430 - Lorse77#2265 - xana#2983 - Gawein#21275


----------

